# Plant Photography



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm no photographer, so I can't personally offer any tips, but there is a subforum over at APC specifically for this subject. I've learned a few things from these forums, and I wasn't really even trying to.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Flash over the tank. Its all about lighting. Im not sure about spraying the inside. I could be wrong, but i've always sprayed the outside of my tanks.


----------



## yhbae (Jan 18, 2010)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

What camera are you using? If it's a DSLR...

Turn the filters/pumps off and wait a bit for water movement to stop.
Use a tripod.
Darken the room. This will eliminate glare off the glass.
Move the lights around to get the best lighting on the particular plant you want to capture.
Manually set white balance. No flash is needed. 
Use manual focus.
You may have to experiment with aperture/shutter speed/metering mode.

Experiment, after all, that's what photography is all about.:thumbsup:

ps.... Plants HAVE to be easier than some brides. 

Good luck.


----------

